# incrementation variable dans csh



## Einbert (24 Avril 2002)

Bijour,

Qqun pourrait-il me dire comment on incremente un variable dans le csh ? Du style si j'ai par exemple :

set p = 3;

#j'aimerais donc faire un truc du genre $p++

Merci

$++


----------



## Einbert (24 Avril 2002)

Bon, j'ai trouve :
 soit
  set num = 4
et pour incrementer il faut mettre un @, soit
  @ num++
   # ce qui est equivalent a @ num = $num + 1
 et ainsi
  echo $num
   &gt;5
yeahhhhhh...et voici tout le fun de Unix   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





++

[24 avril 2002 : message édité par Einbert]


----------

